#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  مسجات بمناسبة العيد

## تعلب مصر

مسجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااات


الا ياعقد من الماس
الا ياللي القمر جارك
اقولك قبل كل الناس
يجعل عيدك مبارك
#####################

باقة ازهار وورود
وسلة بخور وعود
والعيد عليكم يعود
وكل عام وانتم بخير


#####################

فرحة الأعياد بشوفك تكتمل 
وانت عيد القلب يومه يحتويك
وش يفيد القول وترتيب الجمل 
دام كل حروف حبي تنتخيك
والرسايل بيننا همزة وصل 
وعيدك مبارك عسا الفرحة تجيك
والكواكب دايرة دورة زحل 
والقمر طالع بنوره يحتريك


####################

اسأل من اعد العيد
وطوى الشهر الفقيد
يمدكم بعمر مديد
يجعل حياتكم عيد سعيــد

###################

حلات العيد شوفتكم
حلاته نلتقي معكم
عساكم دوم عواده
واسعد ناس بأعياده


##################

ياحظك 
يابختك 
ياعمي من قدك 
انا اول شخص يقولك 
"ع"ي"د"ك"م"ب"ا"ر"ك"

#################

مدري ظروفك 
والا وقتك قسى 
ولا قلبك نسى 
الي منعتك تقول :
كل عام وانت بخير


################

قبل تنشغل الخطوط
والشبكه تصبح اخطبوط
طوط طوط
كل عيد وانت مبسوط


################

اهديك عطر الورد
والوانه 
وارسل جواب انت
عنوانه 
اهنيك بمقدم العيد
وايامه


################

اجبرني كثر الغلا
اسابق العيد
لجل اهنيك 
ومهما منحتك
وفا
ياكثر تقصيري

##################

ع
ي
د
ك
ياهوى الروح سعيد ومبارك
ع
س
ا
ك
يانظر عيني من عواده

#################

العيد يكمل بوجودك
وعيديتي تحلى من جيوبك
يا ربي متى أشوفك وأقولك
كل عام وأنا محبوبك


#################

ما قدرت اقولها لأحد قبلك
لا نفسي ولا قلبي طاوعوني
حبيت إنك أول من يسمعها
كل عام وإنت بخير يا عيوني

################

حاولت أسابق الناس 
وأرسلك مع خيوط الشمس الماس
وأقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 
يا مشعل الرقة و الإحساس


################

في خافقي شوق وغرام 
وفي نظرة عيوني كلام
تقولك كل عام وإنت بخير
والعيد من غيرك ظلام


###############

ألغيت كل المواعيد
حتى أكون معاك بالعيد
وأقولك
بهمس الكلام
كل عام وإنت سعيد


###############

كـــــــــiـــــــــــــــــــــل
عـــــــloــــــــــــــام
وإنـــــve ـــــــــت
بخيــــyou ــــر

##################

راح رمضان
وأجمل ما فيه
وجانا العيد
ويش يا ترى فيه
لكن أكيد
إنت أحلى ما فيه 
كل عام وإنت بخير 

#################

العيد علينا هل 
وبأحلى فرحة طل
ويا رب يسعد الكل
وكل عام وإنت بخير

################

بحبي
الله يهديك
ويحقق
كل أمانيك
ومن أنهار الجنة
يسقيك 
وبعيد الفطر
نهنيك 

###################

إحترت بالعيد
ويش أهديك
ما لقيت أغلى
من إني أرضيك
وأقولك أسفة
سامحني
وكل عام وإنت بخير


########################

وأتمنى تعجبكم

وعساكم من عواده 
من 
اجل عيد سعيد 
من تعلب مصر 
mooamed_shemaa2005@hotmail.com
ولا تنسونا من ردودكم الجميلة

----------

